# Anyone starting Dec '09/ Jan '10?



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey girlies,

Just wondering if anyone else out there is starting in dec/jan? I'm starting the pill when I get my period which should be at the end of december. Be nice to chat to anyone starting at the same time   xxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

hey honey .... im abotu to start down regging !!!!!!!!!!! Im sure theres others .... Ive joined the nov/dec cycle buddies thread of you interested !!!!!!!!!!!!

daisy xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Pink

How are you doing hun?? I start the pill around the 16th of December, all being well with blood tests. When are you starting?? Got any dates sorted?

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi skybreeze 

Thanks for your reply  

I'm starting the pill at the end of December - very excited to get going! How are you feeling about starting?

Hi diasy-mae,

Good luck with your cycle hun, you're just a little bit ahead of me  xxx


----------



## alisonbthny (Jun 20, 2009)

hi im starting treatment in jan started pill this month as cycle was all over the place 
can wait to get started


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi alisonbthny  

How you feeling? It's getting so near now! x


----------



## alisonbthny (Jun 20, 2009)

hi getting quite exsited started pill this month to match with resipiant 
cant wait to get started prop

how about you


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Pinktink said:


> Hi skybreeze
> I'm starting the pill at the end of December - very excited to get going! How are you feeling about starting?


I feel a bit strange, no I am not really excited as this will be cycle#4 for me. Just want to get on with it now!  I feel positive thought, so I am happy.

Alison.... Hey hun, I hate the pill makes me feel awful... But its a needs must!!

So what clinic are we all with?? I am at the lovely Lister.

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## alisonbthny (Jun 20, 2009)

thats is normal with taking the pill then started the pill sunday but been feeling sick ever since
in at the londons womens clinic how about you?


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm at the LWC in Harley Street. I hate the pill too! Made me feel really hormonal and horrible!  xxx


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi

I start the pill this month, Been matched for treatment for Jan.

Hope it works this time.

take care


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Yey lots of cycle buddies!!  

Hi Fazermic, sorry for your las cycle     I was matched back in September as we were mean to start in October.. My recipient was willing to wait for me!! How nice is that!! 

Good Luck

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Mrscollins

I have just started the pill with the Lister, I start DR in the 31st of December with my baseline scan on the 6th, So you bit ahead of me. So is this your first IVF? 

The Lister close on Tuesday or Wednesday, so I doubt your be starting injections until they return in January... Only because they have to scan you every other day from day 5. 

So have you been booked in for your baseline yet?? 

Good luck with your wedding, how exciting!!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey hun

Good luck with your scan.... Its not a baseline, it because its your first cycle and they like to check things are ok in there. 

My baseline is the 6th so might see you there!!   Any questions hun, fire away!!! This is my 4th IVF so honestly not excited, just getting on with it. I am feeling a bit sick from the pill but thats normal. 
Your should feel okish on the other drugs, you may have mood swing throughout... But just hang in there. I found with the nasel spray I got a fuzzy head quite alot. But it soon passed. 

I dont think we are getting anymore snow, I am in Kent so not that far from you. Just going to be cold... and a bit wet!!! 

Good luck again, let me know how you get on. 

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

How did you get on today hun?? Didnt get snowed in?!   

Natalie xxx


----------



## alisonbthny (Jun 20, 2009)

hi everyone sorry not been on for a while  start jabs on monday then base line scan on 29th jan cant wait finaly geting going how about you all 
we been snowed in for past nearly 2 weeks here be glad when it all gose


----------

